# A Shave too far!?!



## Yogi bear

My cockapoo has now become a Hungarian vizsla!

When good handwriting really does matter 'cut off 1in' rather than 'cut to 1mm' misread 

Of course I love him both ways! It's kind of nice temporarily having a gun dog! I'll just buy him more jackets!

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo
(Pictures of what he looked like before!)


----------



## Yogi bear

Oh no it posted upside down! I don't know how to make it turn around??


----------



## fairlie

Wow what a svelte gorgeous look! I might have Rufus done like that when the weather gets warmer just to pretend I have a new dog.  Fabulous mistake!


----------



## dmgalley

Ok I love him and he looks beautiful but shocking. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman

He looks lovely, very easy to keep clean and dry now! 
Have you got his latest before shot??
Ralph went very short - but kept his hairy bushy tail, our neighbours didn't believe it was the same dog


----------



## Yogi bear

Thank you for sorting the picture out Donna  it's shocking I know, i was almost speechless when I picked him up! He looks really skinny too, but he eats like a horse! I really hope it doesn't get too cold here for his sake! X

I've posted his latest 'before' pic for those who asked...


----------



## dmgalley

Seriously he is amazing either way. There is no making that boy look bad!!!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowerchild

Wow, what a difference! He's beautiful both ways, though!


----------



## Tinman

Yogi bear said:


> Thank you for sorting the picture out Donna  it's shocking I know, i was almost speechless when I picked him up! He looks really skinny too, but he eats like a horse! I really hope it doesn't get too cold here for his sake! X
> 
> I've posted his latest 'before' pic for those who asked...


Ohhh!!! What a difference a shave makes indeed! We got Ralph fully de-matted just before his snip, I couldn't believe the difference, and he was so skinny too - they look extra chunky with all their fur, I was that worried I asked the vet & I thought we had been starving him!
I couldn't look at him for days 
He's growing back lovely now x


----------



## Yogi bear

Does anyone know how long it might take to grow back? Thanks for all your kind words...I have to say, the look is 'growing' on me! Haha x


----------



## Tinman

Ralph was cut in September around the 20th - he is just back to a perfect looking manageable length, so I would say up to 3 months 
But I do like the fuller look, but shorter is much easier x


----------



## Fiver

Milo had a shave off beginning of Aug and it's been slowly slowly growing back. Apart from a face trim and paw trim he hasn't needed anything other than a comb through. His tail has taken the longest time to grow. Although it was quite a severe cut I actually quite liked Milo short especially in the hot weather.

Val


----------



## Marzi

I shouldn't think he'll need another haircut for a while 
I had Kiki cut really short at the start of the summer because she was constantly full of sticky seeds. I've just had her cut back again quite close because it takes such a long time for her to dry out and the rain and the dew soaked grass was just making her look constantly bedraggled and I worried that she also would get cold and her coat matt up. Between the two cuts she has only really had a light trim and facial tidy up. 
I didn't get her tail and face cut back hard - it does make Seymour look very unique!
Ruth's Lola had a severe cut too, about 6 months ago and she is fluffing up beautifully now.


----------



## DB1

OH wow! now that is a short cut!! well it will grow, he will be quite happy and he will be so fast to dry off after mucky walks, but you may have quite a few people asking you where your other dog is for a while!! I am surprised that a groomer would go that short without saying 'are you sure?' a couple of times which may have stopped the mistake, of course he is still gorgeous but I can understand how shocked you must be, at least he is a good shape, I have seen a few shaved dogs (not just cockapoo's) who look nowhere near as good as this 'naked'.


----------



## dmgalley

It could be a lot worse. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman

dmgalley said:


> It could be a lot worse.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is sooooo wrong!
It's like a kitten shaped willy!!!


----------



## fairlie

Very funny (I hope it is not real?)


----------



## Tinman

fairlie said:


> Very funny (I hope it is not real?)


What the bald kitten?
Or the kitten shaped willy??

Haha - it's one of those sphinx hairless cats, did you ever see the episode of friends when "Rachel" had one??


----------



## Tinman

fairlie said:


> Very funny (I hope it is not real?)


What the bald kitten?
Or the kitten shaped willy??

Haha - it's one of those sphynx hairless cats, did you ever see the episode of friends when "Rachel" had one??


----------



## fairlie

Get that kitten a coat please!


----------



## Tinman

Haha google bald cat & see what comes up, they are a very expensive breed, and even one called an elf - you'll see why when you see it's ears!!


----------



## fairlie

Having a hairless cat is like having a naked old man walk around your house and never thank you for anything.  (I just read that, can't claim it as my own).


----------



## Yogi bear

Haha just too funny!!! You lot really crack me up!! I love that a post about a haircut turns into a discussion about a naked-old-willy-cat man!! Haha I'm laughing so hard now. You guys are the best  x


----------



## kendal

I think they should have double checked what you were wanting before going for the full shave down. 

However it is a very good shave down very smooth, legs are so hard to get a good smooth shave, he must stand very well for them. But they still should have checked


----------



## dio.ren

I love it for some reason! Very handy in dirty winter weather so easy to keep clean and no matts It will grow back So cute a bald poo love the tail  I should try that on Molly in the summer


----------



## RuthMill

Just saw this thread now. Wow Seymour! What a look you've got there... Definitely reminds me of Lola's not so bear look! 

I have to say it took me a good while getting used to the look, though Lola's face has always been smooth I didn't like them giving her a "skinhead" and shaving off her tail feathers. I couldn't look at her the first day, it broke my heart a little. The good news is, it grows back, if I could have Lola's coat how it is now, all the time, it would be perfect. It's grown back beautifully!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge

Poor Seymour hope he does not catch a cold?? He needs a fleecey onsie get him a Christmas one bless him xx


----------



## Yogi bear

Thank you all. I love Lola's coat now Ruth, and it's good to know and see that it grows back nicely too! She looks very bear-like now. And bless, Nina's little face awwwww x. Seymour's coat has started to grow back more since I posted the pic, he feels like crushed velvet now rather than a warm bald poo! I've bought him a fleecy snow suit so that he doesn't catch a cold. Now it's just a waiting game....like watching paint dry!. X


----------



## dio.ren

He still looks cute and it will grow back fast! Molly's starts growing after a few weeks and within 2 months she is ready for a cut. Her head has never been that short. It will be easy care though He still has the same personality and still loves you the same


----------



## RuthMill

Yogi bear said:


> Thank you all. I love Lola's coat now Ruth, and it's good to know and see that it grows back nicely too! She looks very bear-like now. And bless, Nina's little face awwwww x. Seymour's coat has started to grow back more since I posted the pic, he feels like crushed velvet now rather than a warm bald poo! I've bought him a fleecy snow suit so that he doesn't catch a cold. Now it's just a waiting game....like watching paint dry!. X


You will love him in about a months time. Rich crushed fleecy velvet! Yum!


----------



## JasperBlack

Wow he is a very handsome boy! He's so well proportioned, the carries a short cut very well. I adore him long but this short coat will be so much more practical in the wet muddy weather. Warm coat may be need though bless him after loosing all his insulation. It must feel quite strange to him too X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mazzapoo

It _is_ like having two dogs in one!!! And he's equally handsome in both guises, I don't know which look I prefer, it's like trying to choose from a box of my favourite chocolates


----------



## Yogi bear

Thanks JasperBlack and Mazzapoo, I've just told him what you said. I swear he's blushing  ahhhhh x


----------



## DB1

Look at the recent pictures of the lovely Max, he had his coat shaved off earlier this year (although not his face).


----------

